
Show HN: Source release for “Is this loss? A TFLite app to detect Loss.jpg” - eigenloss
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;eigenloss&#x2F;isthisloss" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;eigenloss&#x2F;isthisloss</a><p>Original thread: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16907615" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16907615</a>
======
Vaskivo
Thank you for this.

